# Zdorovye Vids



## Arthur (Sep 24, 2002)

I was wondering if some one could give me some insight into what the difference is between the orgiginal Zdorovye series of tapes and the "Movement Health" ones?

I have the original series and like it very much. I've been thinking about getting the Movement health ones, but I'm not really sure how they differ in content.

Would like a little info before plunging in.

Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## RMAX.tv (Sep 24, 2002)

Arthur,

I believe that one of my people lives in Boston.  He's a very knowledgeable and talented fighter named Oleg Yakimovich.  He trained in Minsk (born there) with Alexander Kistin, Vice-president of the International Federation of RMA-ROSS and serves as the Sr. H2H Combat Instructor for Byelorus' Alpha unit (I know you know who they are.)  

I believe he has the MH series as well, and could not only show you, but demonstrate well.  It would be good for you two to hammer (and sickle?) the so-called Systema/ROSS schism.  You can find his contact info on the SCHOOLS page at RMAX.tv.

Coach Sonnon


----------



## Arthur (Sep 25, 2002)

Scott,

Yes, I've been in touch with Oleg. After I wrote my post on the R.O.S.S. vs. Systema thread, I thought "hey, I should contact him". We've been in touch since then through email. we've been trying to get together for sharing and show and tell, but as of now, our schedules just haven't mixed.



> It would be good for you two to hammer (and sickle?) the so-called Systema/ROSS schism.



Well, I don't really see that there is a schism, but I look forward to working out together.

Until I can get together with Oleg, I would still be interested in hearing about the direction/content of the Movement tapes. 

Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## RMAX.tv (Sep 25, 2002)

Arthur, great.  Oleg's a great guy, with a wonderful family.

Ben Brackbill, creator of MH, wrote this at the RMAX forum: 

"The main difference is that the WW program is geared towards people who are already physically active and would like to increase their ROM and overall health oft heir joints. MH is for people who are not currently active and would like a means of integrating movement breathing and alignment."

MH demonstrates how to make the ZDOROVYE Exercise Encyclopedia programmatic, and dedicates to people whom need begin to enter the three phases of development in ZDOROVYE:
1. Recovery
2. Coordination
3. Refinement

Coach Sonnon


----------



## Arthur (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks.

Arthur


----------

